# Boban:"Milan Corea del Nord. Con Rangnick chiuso a dicembre".



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

*Boban:"Milan Corea del Nord. Con Rangnick chiuso a dicembre".*

Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".



.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".



Ecco la verità. Ragnarok è ufficiale, lo sanno tutti, quando lo hanno saputo Boban e Maldini, uno è sbroccato, l'altro più pacato se ne andrà a breve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".



E dobbiamo pure sentire della gente difendere il sudafricano e attaccare Boban...

Difendere uno squallido individuo dal profilo umano e morale degno di quello di un tecnocrate UE e attaccare un vero milanista come Boban, pazzesco.

No ma la colpa è Boban, tranquilli, non dell’idiota di Johannesburg, che ha scavalcato Boban e Maldini per far vedere che ce l’aveva più lungo facendo filtrare le notizie. Giustamente la squadra avrebbe reagito bene sapendo che Pioli era de facto esonerato (e lo sanno, sanno perfettamente come stanno le cose, aldilà delle smentite fake dell’uomo di Elliott) e che non sarebbe più stato l’allenatore, se solo Boban avesse accettato di fare il pupazzetto irrilevante e fosse stato zitto di fronte a quanto fatto da Gazidis.


----------



## kipstar (8 Marzo 2020)

Situazione quantomeno gestita male


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2020)

Ottimo......quindi i Maldini, i Boban etc vengono pagati per "mettere la faccia" al posto di questo anellide che si becca 4.5 mln l'anno, per fare i parafulmine. Decide lui ma pagano gli altri al suo posto per poi essere scaricati, anzi ancora peggio, sti cani non vogliono proprio i risultati ma creano dei capri espiatori per i finti obiettivi non raggiunti; un posto in CL per questi cialtroni sarebbe solo un problema. Non si tratta solo di incapacità e meschinità, questa è malafede. Spero solo che il fine di tutto questo schifo sia la cessione della società.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".



Se prima ti stimavo ora ti adoro.
Fagli un culo cosi zorro.
P.S. un calcio in culo come a quel poliziotto glielo potevi pure rifilare a gazids.


----------



## Maximo (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".



Bisognerebbe fare un monumento a Boban e metterlo all'ingresso di Milanello. Uno dei pochi uomini veri che abbiamo avuto al Milan negli ultimi anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se prima ti stimavo ora ti adoro.
> Fagli un culo cosi zorro.
> P.S. un calcio in culo come a quel poliziotto glielo potevi pure rifilare a gazids.





Maximo ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe fare un monumento a Boban e metterlo all'ingresso di Milanello. Uno dei pochi uomini veri che abbiamo avuto al Milan negli ultimi anni.




.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe fare un monumento a Boban e metterlo all'ingresso di Milanello. Uno dei pochi uomini veri che abbiamo avuto al Milan negli ultimi anni.



Straquoto.

Questa societa sarebbe da abbondare o attaccare continuamente. Devono vendere quello che é rimasto del Milan, ovvero la storia, i colori e il nome.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

Come pensavo...

Boban pessimo professionista.


Il croato dopo 2 pessimi allenatori avranno ben pensato di sostituirlo. Doveva chiedersi che razza di genio è stato a scegliere Giampaolo prima e Pioli poi.

Meglio che la finisca di parlare perchè sto perdendo tutta la stima che avevo in lui


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2020)

Grande zorro!
Vuota il sacco e fallo per noi che dopo anni, abbiamo il diritto di sapere la verità!

Non ti curar di chi non ti stimerà più,
sono persone che non hanno a cuore il bene del Milan


----------



## Goro (8 Marzo 2020)

Grande Boban, smaschera quel piccolissimo uomo di Gazidis


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Marzo 2020)

*Ancora Boban svela un retroscena sul mercato di gennaio, "Non potevamo fare nessuna scelta senza l'assenso del nuovo allenatore".*


Ottimo che Ibra abbia avuto l’ok di Ragnarok a questo punto.
Parte già bene


----------



## Dany20 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".


Per quanto il suo operato è stato mediocre (anche se è stato solo 9 mesi) ho grande riconoscenza in questo uomo, uno dei pochi a metterci la faccia e a dire le cose come stanno. Un vero milanista. Spero che vincerai la battaglia legale. Forza Zvone!


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Boban svela un retroscena sul mercato di gennaio, "Non potevamo fare nessuna scelta senza l'assenso del nuovo allenatore".*
> 
> 
> Ottimo che Ibra abbia avuto l’ok di Ragnarok a questo punto.
> Parte già bene



Effettivamente.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Marzo 2020)

Pieno supporto a Zvone...

Non vedo l'ora che questo buffone sudafricano si levi dai maroni...


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Pieno supporto a Zvone...
> 
> Non vedo l'ora che questo buffone sudafricano si levi dai maroni...



Nessuno che si augura che possa fare bene? Lo sapete vero che se fallirà equivale ad un altra annata di melma?

Vabbè


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Nessuno che si augura che possa fare bene? Lo sapete vero che se fallirà equivale ad un altra annata di melma?
> 
> Vabbè



No. Io voglio andare in serie B.

E ricominciare veramente da zero senza questa società di mafiosi sovversivi strapagati. Tu pensala come vuoi.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".



Vergogna... Gazidis uomo di M


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No. Io voglio andare in serie B.
> 
> E ricominciare veramente da zero senza questa società di mafiosi sovversivi strapagati. Tu pensala come vuoi.



se vai in serie B ricominci da questa stessa proprietà ,stanne sicuro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Nessuno che si augura che possa fare bene? Lo sapete vero che se fallirà equivale ad un altra annata di melma?
> 
> Vabbè



Mi auguro che faccia schifo invece, così ci togliamo l'idiota pelato dai maroni!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se vai in serie B ricominci da questa stessa proprietà ,stanne sicuro



Infatti io l’unica cosa che mi auguro è che vada in porto il progetto stadio e si rimettano a posto i conti, due cose ESSENZIALI per attrarre un vero proprietario, da Milan.

L’unica possibilità di fare bene a livello sportivo è che il progetto giovani non venga attuato con modalità integralistiche, cioè avendo 11 under 25 in campo oppure avendo 9 under 25 e due esperti mediocri alla Biglia.

A noi serve gente alla Ibra, uno per reparto, e Zio Zosimo stesso sostiene che il loro ingaggio sarebbe sopportabile a patto di fare qualche plusvalenza.

Un progetto con Ragnarok che scova talenti (ha già dimostrato capacità in questo, scoprendo gente come Haaland, Sanè e Firmino, mica robetta) guidati da un vecchio pirata di classe in ogni reparto potrebbe anche fare bene.

Ma più di tutto mi interessa il progetto stadio e che mettano a posto il bilancio, unica possibilità di levarceli dal quarzo il prima possibile.


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Nessuno che si augura che possa fare bene? Lo sapete vero che se fallirà equivale ad un altra annata di melma?
> 
> Vabbè



Fare bene per Gazidis equivale a vivacchiare sistemando i conti fino al via libera allo stadio di proprietà e poi alla cessione della società. Fare bene per Elliott / Gazidis significa speculare e non ottenere dei risultati, guarda caso tutti quelli che volevano che il Milan tornasse in alto (magari commettendo anche errori e comunque limitati da Gazidis e dalla proprietà) sono stati o saranno fatti fuori (facendo anche da "capri espiatori"). 
Io la vedo così e sono certo che con sta gente non si va da nessuna parte. Da anni stanno affossando il Milan (tifosi compresi), prima nano/pelato v2, poi la farsa cinese e ora Elliott col fido compare sudafricano; leviamoci i paraocchi, basta far finta di non vedere cosa sta succedendo a questo povero Milan, e lo dico anche a me stesso visto che ci sono cascato più volte.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No. Io voglio andare in serie B.
> 
> E ricominciare veramente da zero senza questa società di mafiosi sovversivi strapagati. Tu pensala come vuoi.



Quindi tu sei un milanista vero? Giusto per capire chi sono i veri milanisti e quelli che non lo sono.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che faccia schifo invece, così ci togliamo l'idiota pelato dai maroni!



Quindi metti le questioni personali davanti al Mio milan? Evito di dire tuo milan, perchè se mi rispondi così è chiaro che non lo è suppongo.

bene state venendo a galla... Veri milanisti.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti io l’unica cosa che mi auguro è che vada in porto il progetto stadio e si rimettano a posto i conti, due cose ESSENZIALI per attrarre un vero proprietario, da Milan.



Finalmente un discorso sensato.

Questo è il punto.

Non gazidis. Gazidis è un esecutore che per la proprietà che abbiamo è il top in assoluto, vedrete.

Quando e se verremo venduti, potremmo parlare di altre ambizioni, altri dirigenti e bandiere in società.

Fino ad allora, serve gente come gazuidis per salire, se volete capirlo bene se no amen, continuate a sbattere i pugni.


Se l'arsenal ha tenuto Gazidis per ben 9 anni un motivo c'è... Senza di lui il bilancio sarebbe calato e col cavolo si qualificavano ogni anno in champions. Questo non hanno capito i tifosi gunners.

Devono guardare alla proprietà e non all'AD che ha eseguito gli ordini. Se mai a Gaz dovrebbero fare un monumento per non essere sprofondati a metà classifica.... OPS... dove si trovano oggi? mmmmm Eh già!


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".



Uno come zorro non si fa certo silenziare da cazzidis.. Adesso lo s****erà ancora di più.. Ha già detto che nel mercato di gennaio non è stato preso nessuno xke cazzidis ha detto che serviva l'avvallo del nuovo mister.. Ha anche senso eh, ma allora la parte tecnica è delegittimata in toto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Finalmente un discorso sensato.
> 
> Questo è il punto.
> 
> ...



Guarda che l’Arsenal è peggiorato con Gazidis, proporzionalmente alle altre di Premier, forse è questo che tu non hai capito. E si che ho postato i dati. L’unica cosa che può forse fare è mettere in riga i conti di una società che deve essere venduta, ma per una società che abbia ambizioni competitive subito (e l’Arsenal lo era, visto che veniva da cinque campionati vinti in 20 anni quando arrivò lui + una finale di CL) è il peggio del peggio.

Questi http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tet...-di-euro-vt86974-post2020099.html#post2020099 dati sono chiarissimi.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Fare bene per Gazidis equivale a vivacchiare sistemando i conti fino al via libera allo stadio di proprietà e poi alla cessione della società. Fare bene per Elliott / Gazidis significa speculare e non ottenere dei risultati, guarda caso tutti quelli che volevano che il Milan tornasse in alto (magari commettendo anche errori e comunque limitati da Gazidis e dalla proprietà) sono stati o saranno fatti fuori (facendo anche da "capri espiatori").
> Io la vedo così e sono certo che con sta gente non si va da nessuna parte. Da anni stanno affossando il Milan (tifosi compresi), prima nano/pelato v2, poi la farsa cinese e ora Elliott col fido compare sudafricano; leviamoci i paraocchi, basta far finta di non vedere cosa sta succedendo a questo povero Milan, e lo dico anche a me stesso visto che ci sono cascato più volte.



Guarda che Elliott non vende bene il milan se il milan non torna in alto... Sono troppi anni che siamo out dalle coppe ed il nostro valore crolla nonostante il nome che abbiamo.
E' di loro interesse riportarci in champions almeno.

Se volevano sistemare i conti facendo una squadretta, beh mica ingaggiavano Gazidis ma prendevano uno del forum a caso...
Forum non milanista ovviamente, sia chiaro.

Capisco il malumore ma siate un pelo più lucidi.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quindi tu sei un milanista vero? Giusto per capire chi sono i veri milanisti e quelli che non lo sono.



Lo so io chi sono. So che ho iniziato a tifare un club quando era in serie B. Ed ho capito ed apprezzato quel periodo, che è stato necessario e propedeutico per arrivare a certi risultati. E mi ritengo fortunato ad averlo vissuto, perché mi ha trasmesso emozioni che non ti posso descrivere.

Quando accumulo ciarpame in casa mia, lo tengo per un po'. Poi un giorno arriva un bel momento nel quale non riesco più nemmeno a muovermi, ed allora faccio piazza pulita.

Tu chi sei non lo so. Io ho un concetto ben chiaro del "milanismo". Vedo "milanisti" che insultano le nostre bandiere e i nostri dirigenti, etc etc. Non ci si capisce più niente.

La questione del "milanismo" è diventata ridicola. La si usa in tutti i modi tranne quello corretto.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda che l’Arsenal è peggiorato con Gazidis, proporzionalmente alle altre di Premier, forse è questo che tu non hai capito. E si che ho postato i dati. L’unica cosa che può forse fare è mettere in riga i conti di una società che deve essere venduta, ma per una società che abbia ambizioni competitive subito (e l’Arsenal lo era, visto che veniva da cinque campionati vinti in 20 anni quando arrivò lui + una finale di CL) è il peggio del peggio.



Mai visto uno in tanta malafede come te.

E' cresciuta esponenzialmente per quello che la società investiva.

Devi contare questo, non altre baggianate che vuoi vendermi... City Chelsea Man U Tottenham sono tutte società che hanno investito TANTISSIMO a differenza dell'Arsenal che GUADAGNAVA invece di spendere!

Dai finiscila ora, che insulti l'intelligenza altrui.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo so io chi sono. So che ho iniziato a tifare un club quando era in serie B. Ed ho capito ed apprezzato quel periodo, che è stato necessario e propedeutico per arrivare a certi risultati. E mi ritengo fortunato ad averlo vissuto, perché mi ha trasmesso emozioni che non ti posso descrivere.
> 
> Quando accumulo ciarpame in casa mia, lo tengo per un po'. Poi un giorno arriva un bel momento nel quale non riesco più nemmeno a muovermi, ed allora faccio piazza pulita.
> 
> ...



Io dico che ti sei abituato talmente bene che la storia della B è solo un alibi.
Ma è un pensiero mio ovviamente.

Mi sembrate tutti bambini viziati fin troppo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quindi metti le questioni personali davanti al Mio milan? Evito di dire tuo milan, perchè se mi rispondi così è chiaro che non lo è suppongo.
> 
> bene state venendo a galla... Veri milanisti.



Ma quali questioni personali ti inventi? Non volere un incapace al vertice del Milan mica è una questione personale...

Per me sei tu il non milanista, che vuole proseguire con il capitano achab al comando.

Godi a vedere il MIO Milan (non il tuo, visto che a te evidentemente piace vedere al timone un pazzo che sceglie i giocatori in base ai software e che vorrebbe una squadra di under 24 da rivendere per fare plusvalenze) nelle mani di un incompetente? Contento te...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mai visto uno in tanta malafede come te.
> 
> E' cresciuta esponenzialmente per quello che la società investiva.
> 
> ...



Ma vai un po’ a ****** dai, e non rompere. Ripeto: qui http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tetto-ingaggi-tra-1-5-e-2-mln-di-euro-vt86974-8.html#post2020099 ci sono i dati.

Confrontandoli con quanto investito dalla proprietà dell’Arsenal si arriverà facilmente a capire il disastro compiuto dal sudafricano. Quello in malafede non sono io, e non permetterti più.

P.s: casuale ovviamente che i Singer, tifosissimi dell’Arsenal, abbiano preso la palla al balzo per portare Fancazzidis a Milano e togliere un grosso problema ai Gunners. Ma convinciti pure che i tifosi dei Gunners siano stati tutti scemi (come li hai apostrofati) quando odiavano Fancazzidis e lo volevano cacciare.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io dico che ti sei abituato talmente bene che la storia della B è solo un alibi.
> Ma è un pensiero mio ovviamente.
> 
> Mi sembrate tutti bambini viziati fin troppo.



Vacci piano, fratello rossonero.

Ha me invece sembra viziato chi ha dimostrato di saturare il forum con continui e stucchevoli post per un solo singolo giocatore.

Sono talmente viziato che mi sta bene il sacrificio di andare in serie B e soffrire anni, se serve a farmi vedere un'ultima finale di CL prima di schiantare.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (8 Marzo 2020)

Boban ha dichiarato che Gazidis ha bloccato alcuni acquisti a gennaio perché non c'era l'assenso di Rangnick


----------



## mil77 (8 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Giornale in edicola oggi, 8 marzo, riporta dei virgolettati di Boban in merito al licenziamento ed al caso Rangnick:"Non sapevo fossimo in Corea del Nord! La mia intervista è legalmente ineccepibile, arrivata dopo tante domande di chiarimenti interni puntualmente ignorati. Avevano chiuso con Rangnick già a dicembre, senza dirci nulla".



Zvone unico uomo vero.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Boban ha dichiarato che Gazidis ha bloccato alcuni acquisti a gennaio perché non c'era l'assenso di Rangnick



Boban eroe.
Spero svuoti tutto il sacco sul pelato !!!
Deve s*******rlo.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma vai un po’ a ****** dai, e non rompere. Ripeto: qui http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tetto-ingaggi-tra-1-5-e-2-mln-di-euro-vt86974-8.html#post2020099 ci sono i dati.
> 
> Confrontandoli con quanto investito dalla proprietà dell’Arsenal si arriverà facilmente a capire il disastro compiuto dal sudafricano. Quello in malafede non sono io, e non permetterti più.
> 
> P.s: casuale ovviamente che i Singer, tifosissimi dell’Arsenal, abbiano preso la palla al balzo per portare Fancazzidis a Milano e togliere un grosso problema ai Gunners. Ma convinciti pure che i tifosi dei Gunners siano stati tutti scemi (come li hai apostrofati) quando odiavano Fancazzidis e lo volevano cacciare.



Dio mia ma è tutto proprorzionato... Se lo hanno tenuto 9 anni un motivo c'è. A me basta questo.
Chi comanda è la proprietà e per loro è stato una manna dal cielo.. I tifosi devono fare i tifosi.

Certe frasi tienile per qualcun altro cafone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dio mia ma è tutto proprorzionato... Se lo hanno tenuto 9 anni un motivo c'è. A me basta questo.
> Chi comanda è la proprietà e per loro è stato una manna dal cielo.. I tifosi devono fare i tifosi.
> 
> Certe frasi tienile per qualcun altro cafone.



Il cafone sei tu, ti sei permesso di dirmi che sono in malafede, ma come ti permetti? E mi dai pure del cafone?

Certo, “se lo hanno tenuto 9 anni un motivo c’è” (come se le proprietà non facessero errori madornali, vedi lo United che ha un fatturato da paura ed è perdente come noi, nell’ultimo decennio) e soprattutto “i tifosi devono fare i tifosi”, frase gangbangllianesca doc (ricordo il “i tifosi non fanno mercato” quando ci smantellavano la squadra). Ti sei qualificato.

Ripeto, io i dati li ho postati, l’Arsenal è cresciuto pochissimo rispetto alle altre e vedendo gli investimenti fatti dalla proprietà proporzionalmente si vedrà che hanno fatto un pessimo lavoro. Altri discorsi sono chiacchiere.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vacci piano, fratello rossonero.
> 
> Ha me invece sembra viziato chi ha dimostrato di saturare il forum con continui e stucchevoli post per un solo singolo giocatore.
> 
> Sono talmente viziato che mi sta bene il sacrificio di andare in serie B e soffrire anni, se serve a farmi vedere un'ultima finale di CL prima di schiantare.



Ti dico una cosa, poi se la capisci bene se no fa nulla... Il romanticismo nel calcio non esiste più.
I proprietàri tifosi non esistono più o comunque sono una percentuale quasi inesistente...
Se andiamo in B, arriva un altro Elliott a prenderci..

Ti è più chiaro così?

Vuoi Arnaut? Ok, ma spera che il Piano Gazidis vada bene, perchè solo così puoi arrivare al milardario, che sarà tutto fuori che milanista ma ci userà per i suoi scopi... Questo si che è AMMMMOREEE!!!


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il cafone sei tu, ti sei permesso di dirmi che sono in malafede, ma come ti permetti? E mi dai pure del cafone?
> 
> Certo, “se lo hanno tenuto 9 anni un motivo c’è” (come se le proprietà non facessero errori madornali, vedi lo United che ha un fatturato da paura ed è perdente come noi, nell’ultimo decennio) e soprattutto “i tifosi devono fare i tifosi”, frase gangbangllianesca doc (ricordo il “i tifosi non fanno mercato” quando ci smantellavano la squadra).



Lo u^UTD è la società più ricca da sempre... di fatti ora non lo è più.

Ora finiscila per cortesia di insultare l'intelligenza altrui con giochetti dove nessuno ci casca.

Ignoriamoci a vicenda per cortesia, io farò così perchè sei noioso oltre a cafone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Lo u^UTD è la società più ricca da sempre... di fatti ora non lo è più.



E quindi che c’entra col tuo demenziale discorso “se lo hanno tenuto 9 anni c’è un motivo”? Discorso senza nessun senso logico perché le proprietà sbagliano (come si sta vedendo anche dai gobbi)?



sipno ha scritto:


> Ora finiscila per cortesia di insultare l'intelligenza altrui con giochetti dove nessuno ci casca.



Guarda che sei stato bollato come un troll dal 90% del forum. Chiediti il perché, Forrest. Forse non sono io quello che fa giochetti demenziali.



sipno ha scritto:


> Ignoriamoci a vicenda per cortesia, io farò così perchè sei noioso oltre a cafone.



Tu dai dei falsi milanisti a tutti, dai a chi non concorda con te della gente in malafede che insulta l’intelligenza altrui (e non è la prima volta che lo fai, lo hai fatto anche con altri) e dai agli altri dei cafoni.

Ti ignorerò molto volentieri, non è mio interesse discorrere con un primate.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ti dico una cosa, poi se la capisci bene se no fa nulla... Il romanticismo nel calcio non esiste più.
> I proprietàri tifosi non esistono più o comunque sono una percentuale quasi inesistente...
> Se andiamo in B, arriva un altro Elliott a prenderci..
> 
> ...



Quanti fondi ci sono nel mondo del calcio??
Parli di un altro fondo come se essere 'parcheggiati' dentro un fondo sia la normalità.
Ma lo vuoi capire che siamo un unicum del mondo del calcio?? Siamo in mano a un fondo che non mette un euro più di quello che fatturiamo per la normale gestione.
E' cosi assurdo e demenziale sognare una proprietà normale??? 
Un presidente che se il fpf stabilisce che può mettere 20 mln di tasca sotto forma di sponsor per aumentare il fatturato li mette.
Elliott mette ZERO.
Ha ottenuto il milan attraverso un'operazione a dir poco misteriosa con un cinese ancora più misterioso in mezzo e ora pretende di amministrarci come se il milan fosse la sua fidanzatina.
Non è cosi.
Il milan siamo noi, il milanismo è quello di boban, non quello di elliott.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Marzo 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ottimo......quindi i Maldini, i Boban etc vengono pagati per "mettere la faccia" al posto di questo anellide che si becca 4.5 mln l'anno, per fare i parafulmine. *Decide lui ma pagano gli altri al suo posto per poi essere scaricati*, anzi ancora peggio, sti cani *non vogliono proprio i risultati ma creano dei capri espiatori per i finti obiettivi non raggiunti*; un posto in CL per questi cialtroni sarebbe solo un problema. Non si tratta solo di incapacità e meschinità, questa è malafede. Spero solo che il fine di tutto questo schifo sia la cessione della società.



Pagano Boban e Maldini, ma c'è una contraddizione nel tuo post, nonchè nell'idea di tanti milanisti e osservatori: per me non pagano tanto per i mancati risultati quanto perchè stavano facendo bene. La mia idea però è smentita se come dice Boban era tutto fatto già a Dicembre ovvero prima della rinascita col 4-4-2 e Ibra; comunque sia il nuovo corso intrapreso, la correzione di rotta, non è piaciuta lo stesso a Gazidis, ovvero non gli interessano questi risultati. 
E addirittura a sto punto credo che Gazidis fosse dispiaciuto di vedere il Milan giocare bene e infastidire Juve e Inter. Penso che speri nella sconfitta contro il Genoa e nella sfida di Coppa Italia. Così si spiega anche il silenzio nei torti arbitrali: la divisione tra Zvone, Paolo e Gazidis sta anche lì, al sudafricano non interessava nulla protestare, tutt'altro, è semmai in combutta con gli Agnelli per lasciare il Milan fuori dai giochi in futuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quanti fondi ci sono nel mondo del calcio??
> Parli di un altro fondo come se essere 'parcheggiati' dentro un fondo sia la normalità.
> Ma lo vuoi capire che siamo un unicum del mondo del calcio?? Siamo in mano a un fondo che non mette un euro più di quello che fatturiamo per la normale gestione.
> E' cosi assurdo e demenziale sognare una proprietà normale???
> ...



Stai parlando con uno che dice che Fancazzidis ha fatto un ottimo lavoro nonostante l’Arsenal sia colato a picco negli ultimi anni (proprio quando la Premier League esplodeva) giustificando il tutto col fatto che le altre avrebbero investito di più e quindi il calo dell’Arsenal sarebbe stato inevitabile (anzi, secondo il Premio Nobel in questione se non fosse stato per mago Gazidis il calo sarebbe stato molto peggiore, dati gli -secondo lui- scarsi investimenti della proprietà) quando poi vai a vedere i dati degli ultimi cinque anni e l’Arsenal è terzo in classifica per investimenti in proporzione al fatturato. La classifica è la seguente:

1. Manchester City. Net spend: £601.78m

2. Manchester United. Net spend: £437.37m

3 Arsenal: net spend: £263.38m.

Dati presi dall’articolo “The Premier League's 11 Biggest Spenders Over the Last Five Years”.

Quindi di che stiamo parlando? E come ho mostrato qui http://www.milanworld.net/milan-tetto-ingaggi-tra-1-5-e-2-mln-di-euro-vt86974-8.html#post2020099 l’Arsenal partiva da ben altri presupposti e da ben altre posizioni. 

E sarei io quello in malafede. Evita anche tu di discutere con gente che se arriva ad un Q.I in doppia cifra è un miracolo.

Poi parliamo di uno che riprende chi storpia il nome dell’IDIOTA sudafricano ma chiamava “Fetuso” una bandiera come Gattuso. Che personaggio.

EDIT: leggo che sotto ha scritto un altro post dove scrive le solite falsità documentate come tali. Davvero incredibile.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quanti fondi ci sono nel mondo del calcio??
> Parli di un altro fondo come se essere 'parcheggiati' dentro un fondo sia la normalità.
> Ma lo vuoi capire che siamo un unicum del mondo del calcio?? Siamo in mano a un fondo che non mette un euro più di quello che fatturiamo per la normale gestione.
> E' cosi assurdo e demenziale sognare una proprietà normale???
> ...



Non parlo di fondi ma di società che speculano sul nome.
io preferisco se permetti non essere andato in B, questo è il succo.

Preferirei essere nelle mani di uno ambizioso, che ha altri progetti ma Elliott ha scopi che non prevedono vedersi supervincenti.
Gazidis quindi per me è il migliore che potevano ingaggiare per sperare in ottenere buoni risultati spendendo meno possibile.

Citare tempi passati di un Milan in B non serve a nulla, visto che non esistono più quei tempi... Un milan andato in B tra l'altro per cose davvero antisportive... belle cose.

Cerchiamo di stare più calmi e vediamo che succede... Rimpiangere Boban per me è una sciocchezza perchè a parte essere milanista, si è rivelato abbastanza scadente come dirigente... A noi serve gente valida.
Gente che con i pochi fondi stanziati da Elliott ottenga il meglio possibile.

Gazidis ha fatto guadagnare l'arenal, la proprietà dell'arsenal nonostante gli investimenti rispetto alle altree erano di gran lunga inferiori... Per questo era visto come un fenomeno... Mi aspetto faccia altrettanto per Elliott portandoci a rivedere la champions... Così che il fondo possa venderci a differenza della proprietà dei gunners.

inultile prendersela con Gaz, mica è lui che determina gli obbiettivi... ma una proprietà che vuole solo venderci guadagnandoci parecchio... Incrociamo le dita... I Boban oggi sono solo dannosi, e quello che ha fatto, seppur visto come un gesto da milanista, per il Milan, fa malissimo!

Cercate di capirlo... E la causa mi auguro la perda, perchè doveva fare come Maldini e tacere... Poteva andarsene a fine anno e dire tutto quello che voleva, ma fine campionato.

tra l'altro io credo poco lo abbia fatto per il bene del milan ma per il suo orgoglio personale. Ne sono convinto al 110%.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Pagano Boban e Maldini, ma c'è una contraddizione nel tuo post, nonchè nell'idea di tanti milanisti e osservatori: per me non pagano tanto per i mancati risultati quanto perchè stavano facendo bene. La mia idea però è smentita se come dice Boban era tutto fatto già a Dicembre ovvero prima della rinascita col 4-4-2 e Ibra; comunque sia il nuovo corso intrapreso, la correzione di rotta, non è piaciuta lo stesso a Gazidis, ovvero non gli interessano questi risultati.
> E addirittura a sto punto credo che Gazidis fosse dispiaciuto di vedere il Milan giocare bene e infastidire Juve e Inter. Penso che speri nella sconfitta contro il Genoa e nella sfida di Coppa Italia. Così si spiega anche il silenzio nei torti arbitrali: la divisione tra Zvone, Paolo e Gazidis sta anche lì, al sudafricano non interessava nulla protestare, tutt'altro, è semmai in combutta con gli Agnelli per lasciare il Milan fuori dai giochi in futuro.



che discorsi! E in tutto questo che benefici ne trarrebbe Elliot? Mamma mia, non ci credo che pensi una cosa simile! Non ci voglio davvero credere!


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Pagano Boban e Maldini, ma c'è una contraddizione nel tuo post, nonchè nell'idea di tanti milanisti e osservatori: per me non pagano tanto per i mancati risultati quanto perchè stavano facendo bene. La mia idea però è smentita se come dice Boban era tutto fatto già a Dicembre ovvero prima della rinascita col 4-4-2 e Ibra; comunque sia il nuovo corso intrapreso, la correzione di rotta, non è piaciuta lo stesso a Gazidis, ovvero non gli interessano questi risultati.
> E addirittura a sto punto credo che Gazidis fosse dispiaciuto di vedere il Milan giocare bene e infastidire Juve e Inter. Penso che speri nella sconfitta contro il Genoa e nella sfida di Coppa Italia. Così si spiega anche il silenzio nei torti arbitrali: la divisione tra Zvone, Paolo e Gazidis sta anche lì, al sudafricano non interessava nulla protestare, tutt'altro, è semmai in combutta con gli Agnelli per lasciare il Milan fuori dai giochi in futuro.



Ho scritto anche "finti obiettivi non raggiunti", forse non mi sono espresso bene ma ribadisco che per me questi qua i risultati non li inseguono proprio.


----------



## Goro (8 Marzo 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ho scritto anche "finti obiettivi non raggiunti", forse non mi sono espresso bene ma ribadisco che per me questi qua i risultati non li inseguono proprio.



Beh in fondo se Elliott dovesse raggiungere risultati importanti facendo felici milioni di tifosi diventerebbe di colpo il fondo più buono al mondo e per loro che sono conosciuti come squali, non avere più tale reputazione nel loro ambito sarebbe un disastro


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Marzo 2020)

Spero che non una proprietà seriamente ambiziosa possa tornare!


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ti dico una cosa, poi se la capisci bene se no fa nulla... Il romanticismo nel calcio non esiste più.
> I proprietàri tifosi non esistono più o comunque sono una percentuale quasi inesistente...
> Se andiamo in B, arriva un altro Elliott a prenderci..
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo solo per educazione, e detto questo nutro rispetto per chiunque tifi Milan.

Non voglio per forza Arnault. Detesto alla morte certe nazionalità, che in generale ci stanno affossando e delle quali mai mi fiderò completamente.

Ciò nonostante desidero, ANCHE PASSANDO DALLA SERIE B SE NECESSARIO, un proprietario che ami un minimo l'AC Milan 1899 e che voglia competere. Cosa di cui non ho sensazione con l'attuale proprietà, che ormai è gia presente da 3 anni e che non mi sembra abbia migliorato la nostra condizione. Anzi. Che poi il romanticismo non esista più, ahimé, può essere vero. Ma se gli scopi del proprietario coincidono, incidentalmente, con il successo del Milan, allora ben venga, e me ne farò una ragione. Io continuo ad essere un romantico, e a dispiacermi per vedere un Boban che spingeva per tornare ad essere un vero Milan e che invece viene messo alla porta con sotterfugi e politichine sovversive.

Stessa cosa successa per Leonardo. Manca un solo altro indizio, poi siamo alla prova inconfutabile.

Sei libero di tifare per Elliott, Gazidis e Rangnick, che quest'ultimo nemmeno conosco bene. Buona fortuna, spero di doverti delle scuse, un giorno. Sarò più che felice di offrirtele.


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo solo per educazione, e detto questo nutro rispetto per chiunque tifi Milan.
> 
> Non voglio per forza Arnault. Detesto alla morte certe nazionalità, che in generale ci stanno affossando e delle quali mai mi fiderò completamente.
> 
> ...



Io da te non voglio scuse... non mi hai offeso.
Io tirerò per gaz perche se Farà bene ci guadagneremo tutti e forse Elliott venderà alla svelta.

Milanisti miliardari non ci sono... finiremo in mano ad altri per scopi commerciali, questo è garantito.
Speriamo che appunto gli scopi coincidano col farci tornare immensi.

Io non ce la faccio a non tifare il milan e chi lo gestisce.

Solo per Galliani ho provato davvero odio, perché credevo veramente che faceva i suoi interessi... ma non ne voglio parlare.

Gazidis è un esecutore ed Elliott ha bisogno di avere un milan in alto per venderlo bene.
Ovviamente in questi anni non vuole smenarci soldi e non li biasimo.

Voglio credere in Gazidis. Le bandiere sono come noi milanisti ma con questa proprietà le nostre volontà sono solo un male perché non possono essere accontentate e i progetti non prenderanno mai piede.


----------



## Julian4674 (8 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io da te non voglio scuse... non mi hai offeso.
> Io tirerò per gaz perche se Farà bene ci guadagneremo tutti e forse Elliott venderà alla svelta.
> 
> Milanisti miliardari non ci sono... finiremo in mano ad altri per scopi commerciali, questo è garantito.
> ...



Se Elliot ha bisogno di un Milan in alto, come dici, invece di prendere sto tizio a 4,5 mln/anno, ripeto che forse non si è capito bene 4,5 mln/anno, si prendeva un certo Marotta, che conosce a menadito il calcio italiano, se ne intende di bilanci societari meglio di questo innominabile e sa che i giocatori vanno visti, non scelti a football manager.
La prossima stagione ripartiremo da una formazione poco più che primavera, più scarsa ancora di quella che abbiamo ora, che verrà stuprata dal 70% delle formazioni della serie A, ti invidio che ogni domenica ti divertirai a vedere sto scempio con in mano la bandierina di fangazzidis . Ma l'importante è che se qualche giocatore arriva in ritardo all'allenamento poi vada a tagliare il prato di milanello o a vendere magliette al milan store


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2020)

grande zorro che se ne sbatte del politicamente corretto e parla senza problemi (probabilmente auto danneggiandosi anche,in vista di eventuali contenziosi legali)...è per questo che lo volevamo ed è questo che ha fatto

maldini non pervenuto…


----------



## luigi61 (8 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No. Io voglio andare in serie B.
> 
> E ricominciare veramente da zero senza questa società di mafiosi sovversivi strapagati. Tu pensala come vuoi.



Per queste mer...de la b è pure poco... gli auguro di cuore un FALLIMENTO stile Palermo


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Marzo 2020)

Poveri noi


----------

